# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  A huge collection of AUDIOBOOKS IN RUSSIAN - for FREE!

## gRomoZeka

Listening to audiobooks is a good way to improve your listening and comprehensive skills. Here is one of the best FREE Russian audiobooks collections (both fiction and non-fiction):  http://kpnemo.ru/ebook/audiobooks/
The site is in Russian, so you need at least basic Russian reading skills to understand the annotations, instructions and comments.  *The collection includes*:
- Russian classics (Dostoyevsky, Gogol, Tolstoy, a complete set of Checkov's works, etc.) 
- works of Soviet and contemporary Russian authors, all genres: prose, fantasy, poetry, humor, detectives, sci-fi, thrillers, kids books and other. 
- literature of all times, countries and genres (Zelazny, London, Kortasar, Dumas, Vonnegut, Thackeray, philosophical treatises of ancient authors and many others).  
Again: ALL BOOKS ARE IN RUSSIAN. The collection is free for registered users, but to register you need an invitation (it's a closed site).  
I can provide you with invitation, but the number of invitations I can give away is limited, so PLEASE check the site first, see if you like it/need it. Please don't ask for invitation if you're just curious, but not really going to download anything - leave them to people who really need these audiobooks.  ::  
To ask for the invitation, PM me, stating your working e-mail adress. I'll send it to you as fast as I can.

----------


## Lampada

gRomoZeka, ты, конечно, как хочешь, но у меня есть одна идеа.  Пусть тот, кто попросит твою рекомендацию, сначала прослушает и прочитает Волшебник Изумрудного города http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=13923 , а потом ответит на наши вопросы по книге.     ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ха-ха, да я не против!   ::  
Это ты к тому, что я много условий поставила или к чему? Просто у меня ограниченное число инвайтов, на всех все равно не хватит, пусть уж достанется тем, кто действительно будет качать.  ::  
Я вот щас тяну "Войну и мир", перечитывать сил нет, а вот послушать не мешало бы, т.к. уже не помню практически, о чем там речь идет. Стыдно.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Ха-ха, да я не против!   
> Это ты к тому, что я много условий поставила или к чему? Просто у меня ограниченное число инвайтов, на всех все равно не хватит, пусть уж достанется тем, кто действительно будет качать. 
> Я вот щас тяну "Войну и мир", перечитывать сил нет, а вот послушать не мешало бы, т.к. уже не помню практически, о чем там речь идет. Стыдно.

 Ты чего? Где там условия? Это мне подумалось, что такую хорошую возможность, которую ты предлагаешь, надо заработать.  Кстати, Волшебник Изумрудного города легко читается и слушается.

----------


## chaika

You can give away all your invites, but when you have one left, invite yourself again (you do have more than one mailbox, don't you? or if not, just set another one up at mail.ru!) and you will start all over with the full amount of them. How many do you get when you start?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> You can give away all your invites, but when you have one left, invite yourself again (you do have more than one mailbox, don't you? or if not, just set another one up at mail.ru!) and you will start all over with the full amount of them. How many do you get when you start?

 Er... Thanks, but I don't want to change my nick there.  ::  I don't remember the exact number, but I think you get 2 invites when you're registered.

----------


## BappaBa

> Я вот щас тяну "Войну и мир", перечитывать сил нет, а вот послушать не мешало бы, т.к. уже не помню практически, о чем там речь идет. Стыдно.

 Перечитывал полгода назад; даже не представляю как его можно воспринимать на слух? Я постоянно перечитывал некоторые абзацы по нескольку раз. Видимо, со школьных времен так и торможу. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Перечитывал полгода назад; даже не представляю как его можно воспринимать на слух? Я постоянно перечитывал некоторые абзацы по нескольку раз. Видимо, со школьных времен так и торможу. =)

 Начала слушать. Просто супер! Читают неспеша, с расстановочкой (вся книга - 74 часа аудио  ::  ), но при этом даже пять минут пространного описания "красивых полных плеч" не надоедают, воспринимаются с интересом (а при чтении, думаю, мне пришлось бы прерваться на чай, чтобы выдержать. Вообще не люблю, когда Толстой заводит про "красивые полные плечи" и "толстые ляжки" (мужские, тоже красивые)   ::  ).

----------

